# Why is Lilac not standardised?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone with more in depth knowledge about the NMC may be able to answer this.

Is it simply because its not popular??

I'm contemplating starting a line of them, even though i know they can't be shown.

I read something interesting about Walter Maxey's BE Silvers actually being selectively bred very pale lilacs and thought that could be an interesting challenge 

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you mean a/a b/b d/d? It's standardised in the US, although they're not shown often.

I have heard, but have no first-hand proof, that many lines of English show champagnes are actually PE lilacs (what some clubs call lavender), a/a b/b d/d p/p...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, that is true. And also according to my new Cooke book hehe Black eyed Creams in show type are actually chinchillated Lilac's.
Because they have both blue and chocolate in them, they are supposed to be able to be HUGE mice... which got me thinking that maybe my Olivia is actually a Lilac rather than a 'Stone' because quite frankly, she is massive in every way compared to my other meece.










I have put her to my Satin boy Stardust, who's colour is also in question, he could either be a Dove or a Silver... so the bubs in this litter could be interesting. If she is a Lilac and he is Silver, then the bubs should turn out Blue.

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That mouse looks very similar to some lilacs I've seen in the US. When you have both dilutions in there, it is very possible for the shade to vary a lot.

The Cooke book is awesome.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't even know if NMC shows run unstandardised classes? But I love a challenge, how long do you reckon it would take to get Lilac's noticed? hehe

I can't help myself, I really like the colour and having goals to work towards, hence my other project being trying to create my own line of showtype satins instead of just trying to find and use other peoples hehe (Not that there is anything wrong with that at all, it just helps to keep me focused)

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Um, lilac is standardised  NMC website says: "Eye black. An even pinky shade of lilac".

Your mouse definately looks stone to me, and ce mice do tend to be rather big  The lilacs I've seen have been darker and more purply brown. You can see some lilac tans on this page: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=673&start=0 if you scroll down a bit.

I reckon that a/a d/d c/ce or a/a d/d ce/ce selected for a pale shade might make a nice BE silver... But I don't know, I'm only theorising 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you know how many times I have been on the NMC website and not seen that?!?! That is so weird that i missed it =o/
Maybe its cos it doesn't have a pic LOL
I should really remember that the Cooke book is over 30 years old when he says its not standardised hehe.

Well, it seems like the standards for the colour of Lilac is about as blurry as the one for Dove, should be interesting!! LOL

Willow xx


----------

